# Windows DVD Maker sound problem



## tawodi54 (Apr 12, 2008)

Vista Home Premium, everything appears to load correctly; however, upon previewing, no sound. Upon burning a DVD, no sound. Shows the music present, but no sound. Any suggestions? Works fine on my wife's computer, Vista Home Premium.


----------



## michaeldrivas1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Was this a store bought PC? 
Go into control panel check to make sure all the settings for sound are on and not muted.... some settings could be set to mute by default, for instance CD/DVD ROM..... make sure of that first.. 
Then write back and let us know. If this does not work let us know what type of sound card your using or is the card in bedded within your motherboard and what type of motherboard did your PC come with?

Almost forgot it could be the software your using is an issue as well....


----------



## michaeldrivas1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Go into control panel check to make sure all the settings for sound are on and not muted.... some settings could be set to mute by default, for instance CD/DVD ROM..... make sure of that first.. 

Almost forgot it could be the software your using ( Microsoft DVD maker) is an issue as well, be leave or not some sounds cards are not completely compatible with some software.... check for updates and even consider re-installing the software (DVD maker).

Check out this page for more help:http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/features/details/dvdmaker.mspx


----------



## michaeldrivas1 (Apr 12, 2008)

See if some of these sites below help

========================== 
Maybe something in the following articles 
will help you discover a solution: 

Capturing Analog Video 
http://www.papajohn.org/MM2-CaptureAnalog.html 

Download Video to Your 
Computer with Windows 
Movie Maker 2 
http://tinyurl.com/4fpea 

Convert VHS to DVD 
http://www.signvideo.com/conv-v-to-d.htm 

Copying VHS to DVD 
http://tinyurl.com/dzcho 

Windows Vista - 
Toss out those VHS tapes 
http://tinyurl.com/2xzmkb 

Windows Vista - 
Import video from an analog video 
camera or VCR through a DV camera 
http://tinyurl.com/2ockxc


----------

